# [UTILITY] Smali Syntax Mode/Highlighting for Coda & SEE



## jocelyn (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've been doing some smali hacking again for the first time in months, and the first time since double drive failures in July forced me back to OSX full time.

And I've been sorely missing smali syntax highlighting that I was so accustomed to in notepad++ on windows, so I made a syntax highlighting mode for smali for two popular mac applications, Coda and SubEthaEdit.










I'm not really sure how useful this will be to anyone else, I can't imagine that even a dozen people on the planet will really appreciate and use this, lol.
[HR][/HR]
*UPDATE 9/24/2011
*
So I was kind of annoyed with how I had created the modes, so I went back and reworked a large part of both of them. Mostly, I used a ton of new regex to speed up matching, instead of matching every instance of things like this independently.

add-double
add-double/2addr
add-float
add-float/2addr
add-int
add-int/2addr
add-int/lit16
add-int/lit8
add-long
add-long/2addr

Plus I added a few new options to colorize Method/Field Types, and Method/Field parameters.

So anyway, if you happen to be one of the 4 or 5 people that will actually use this, please download the new version for your respective editor of choice!

[HR][/HR]
Anyway, downloads for both right here:

SubEthaEdit: http://www.mediafire.com/?8pcy86foah7sbru
Coda: http://www.mediafire.com/?55z0ts685iq1d5e


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm one of those 12! Thanks!!!  Welcome to RootzWiki, Jocelyn!!!


----------



## jocelyn (Jul 22, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> I'm one of those 12! Thanks!!!  Welcome to RootzWiki, Jocelyn!!!


Hi,

Well I'm glad someone can actually use this aside from just me, else it would have seemed like a huge waste, lol.

Cheers,


----------

